# Making money from Youtube (AKA TUGGY and BARRY Show)



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do any of you do it, any tips most welcome.

How much does it pay, is it even worth it.


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

A distant relative made money because she was getting an ever growing number of followers on Youtube. She is a young singer-songwriter (was on X Factor so I am told) and Youtube started paying her because her videos were being watched by so many people that they wanted to advertise on her vids. As I understand it, Youtube contacted her. Not sure how else you would make money out of it.

Caulkhead


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

www.wikihow.com/Earn-Money-on-YouTube - don't forget my commission if you do make any money!


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

My wife knows the parents of these two children. Has earnt them enough to send them both to a very nice private school.

There seems to be no set figures on how much you can make per hit but appears to be based on "engagement", ie. watching adverts or similar associated with the You Tube video.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Kev in a nappy doesn't bear thinking about :roll: :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think it depends Kev. I am no expert but I beleive its not just the number of hits but how often the viewers engage with the ad.

I read about one bloke with 4.5 million hits and had only made about $5500.

Some more info here. http://www.quora.com/How-much-money-does-1-million-YouTube-views-get-you

I am still waiting for a recording contract and a shed load of money for my Music video I did last year but last time I looked it had only had about 150 hits! 

Why? What are you thinking of uploading? Tell all!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pics and vids of you and Tuggy.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yeah that will go down a storm especially the one of him framing a banjo over my head!


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

"The Barry and Tuggy Show" ! It's got a certain ring to it. Maybe not exactly Morecambe and Wise or Little and Large but the public will decide.

Caulkhead


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The script for the TUGGY and BARRY Show is well advanced.

It's about the burgeoning love affair between Tuggy (played by me) and next door neighbour Sandra (actors are being currently auditioned). Also in the plot is Sandra's halfwit son (well played by Barry) who lives in an old motorhome in her backyard called Hank. The MH is called Hank, not the backyard! Barry spends all his time drinking beer and playing with hi………er…….oh yes, his laptop, I remember now.

Tuggy has a little dog called Ellie, who keeps finding bits of roadkill that she hides under Hank, and the pong is awful. Barry doesn't notice as he has a lousy sense of smell. Sandra thinks it is Barry making the pong, and regularly strips him down and pressure-washes him (think hippo having a mudbath). Mind you, he quite enjoys being shucked down by Sandra.

In the evenings, Tuggy and Sandra sit together on his front porch, drinking and heavy petting (they're both a bit heavy, you see). 

Meanwhile, across the road hidden behind net curtains, a little gnomelike character called Heathcliff is seething at Tuggy's pulling power with the woman who he desires. In order to get his own mitts on the lovely Sandra, he is bringing his pretty niece over from Wales to seduce Tuggy and distract him. We see her on the plane sitting on Captain Over's knee in the cockpit. They both do a lot of smiling. Captain Over tends to dribble a bit, but he is very old.


Anyway, that's the opening stages of the plot. If the series is a success, I'll be writing a screenplay and one of the major studios will probably pay me squillions for the rights. :lol:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't see my Motorhome Moments channel adding a whole lot of dosh to the pension anytime soon.

I just get enjoyment putting the video's together and looking at some of the lovely places we've been to. If others get some information and enjoyment too then I am more than happy.   

Richard.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *tugboat wrote: *The script for the TUGGY and BARRY Show is well advanced.
> 
> It's about the burgeoning love affair between Tuggy (played by me) and next door neighbour Sandra (actors are being currently auditioned). Also in the plot is Sandra's halfwit son (well played by Barry) who lives in an old motorhome in her backyard called Hank. The MH is called Hank, not the backyard! Barry spends all his time drinking beer and playing with hi………er…….oh yes, his laptop, I remember now.
> 
> ...


Hmm. * (think hippo having a mudbath)*

Think Diet Coke break ads ladies! 

Flipping Tuggers. He is just jealous cos when I was with him walking Ellie we were suddenly accosted every 5 min by bevvies of Devonshire girls. Odd, he woud say. That never happens normally. :roll:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

caulkhead said:


> "The Barry and Tuggy Show" ! It's got a certain ring to it. Maybe not exactly Morecambe and Wise or Little and Large but the public will decide.
> 
> Caulkhead


I think you might be on to something there. :wink:

They could be the new Charley Farley and Piggy Malone. 8O


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

> They could be the new Charley Farley and Piggy Malone


With all that Morbier and Leffe inside him we know who would play the Phatom Raspberry Blower of Old London Town :wink:

Caulkhead


----------

